# Stanley Steamer type boiler help



## jeff59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all; New guy to this board. Where can I get drawings of the automobile type boilers [steam generators]. I am working on a 3/4 size car. The only stuff I have been able to find are pretty tough to read [ancient]. I have built several of Elmers engines. The engines is his poppet engine with 2 7/8 bore. any help will be greatly appreciated.  :bow:


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 14, 2009)

Try this site, I found a lot of drawings of steam car parts. Also on this site is the new British Land Speed Steam Car, It is wild machine.

http://www.steamcar.net/


----------



## PhillyVa (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey jeff59 wEc1 to the board.

Sometimes we are a little slow in answering your questions but have patience and it will come. We are a friendly lot, but then there is the grumpy old mens club...but, they aren't so bad either. :big:

Regards

Philly


----------



## jeff59 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the site, lots of good help there. I stumbled onto this board. I'm not computer illiterate just computer stupid. This car is the result of a bet[ couple grand to win 10.oo]. Besides it will be kinda cool to zip around town in I think. I will post pics when I get this new fangled digital camera figured out. Thanks again!!!
   Jeff


----------

